# Disconnected Vacuum Line To ?



## angryhippy (May 20, 2011)

I'm trying to help my dad and I found this hose (red arrow) with the U shaped metal tube at the other end. It's below and just to the rear of the air flow meter. Can somebody tell me where it goes? And what the thing it's coming out of is as well. I've looked but can't seem to find it's connection. It's a 1992 Maxima with theVG30E gas engine and automatic tranny.


----------



## 02midnightmadmax (May 19, 2011)

You dont have a vacuum diagram under the hood?And the picture on top is that the intake manifold?If not I have school tomarrow I can get a diagram off mitchell on demand


----------



## angryhippy (May 20, 2011)

I think it's some heat shielding thing on the top of the transaxel that the tube comes out of. I looked really well and couldn't figure out where it might go.


----------



## 02midnightmadmax (May 19, 2011)

Well it could be a relief valve for the transxle Is it an automatic or standard?If its standard its quite possible.


----------

